# Laptop neu aufsetzen ohne CD Laufwerk



## Kajotex (15. Oktober 2008)

Tag Auch,

Ich hab mir gerade einen Laptop von nem Freund geliehen mit der Erlaubniss diesen zu formatieren. Nun ist das Problem dass das CD Laufwerk besagten Laptops nicht mehr funktioniert.
Würde gerne den Laptop formatieren und auch neu mit Windows XP ausstatten aber naja.... schlecht ohne CD Laufwerk.
Hat jemand ne Lösung?
(Und wer jetzt mit "Nimm Linux, is eh besser" kommt der brauch net anfangen zu schreiben... danke  )


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest dir das Windows Setup auf nen bootbaren USB-Stick einrichten un dann über den das System installieren.

Weiß nicht, obs mit Windows geht (einfach mal googeln), aber ich habe erst vor ner Woche auf den eeePC (SubNotebook, hat auch kein CD-Laufwerk)  von nem Freund ne andere Linux Distri rauf getan, da hat das einwandfrei funktioniert.

Gruß
Bratkartoffel


----------



## Kajotex (15. Oktober 2008)

Dass das bei Linux en würde ohne Probleme ist mir klar aber Windows... naja da seh ich von meiner Seite aus eher Schwarz.


----------



## port29 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? Ich würde einfach eine CD / DVD nehmen und diese auf einen Stick dd'en


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Oktober 2008)

Kajotex hat gesagt.:


> Dass das bei Linux en würde ohne Probleme ist mir klar aber Windows... naja da seh ich von meiner Seite aus eher Schwarz.



Google, Suche nach "windows per usb stick installieren";
Erster Treffer für Vista klick,
Zweiter Treffer für XP (klick.

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, einfach nur GOOGELN!


----------



## Kajotex (15. Oktober 2008)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Google, Suche nach "windows per usb stick installieren";
> Erster Treffer für Vista klick,
> Zweiter Treffer für XP (klick.
> 
> Wie ich schon gesagt habe, einfach nur GOOGELN!





Ok sorry. Ich werd den Weg mal ausprobieren. Danke bis hier.


----------



## PC Heini (16. Oktober 2008)

Oder Du besorgst Dir ein USB DVD Laufwerk.


----------

